# Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???



## Gollum (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

derzeit entsteht bei uns ein Schwimmteich in Eigenleistung. Der Schwimmbereich wird gemauert und ist vom Regenerationsbereich durch das Mauerwerk unter Wasser getrennt, allerdings ist die Wasseroberfläche durchgängig.
Nun zu meiner Frage: Ich plane die Verwendung des Skimmers SK***. Dieser wird am Teichrand in einer Entfernung von ca. 12m zur Pumpenkammer stehen. Von dieser Kammer wird das Wasser (erstmal) ohne zusätzliche Filter zum Regenerationsbereich gepumpt.
JETZT die Frage: Welche Vor- bzw. Nachteile hat eine Verbindung zwischen Skimmer und Pumpe als Schwerkraftlösung oder mit einer selbstansaugenden Pumpe. Bei Schwerkraft sollte der Rohrdurchmesser als DN100 ausgelegt werden. Bei der selbstansaugenden Pumpe reicht ein DN50 Schlauch. Welches Gefälle bräuchte das Rohr ? Welche Pumpe würdet Ihr für beide Fälle empfehlen ? Das Teichvolumen beträgt ca 90 Kubikmeter.

Vielen Dank im Voraus !! Bilder der bisherigen Bauphasen und weitere Infos stelle ich bei Gelegenheit rein.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## günter-w (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Hallo Gollum,
herzlichen Willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen. Habe irgend wie deinen Beitrag überlesen.
Nachteile hat hat es keine Skimmer und Pumpe, wichtig ist nur das der Skimmer den Grobschmutz in Form von einem Korb oder Sieb zurückhalt. Bei dem Schwerkraftprinzip kannst Pumpen nehmen die wenig Strom verbrauchen, können aber nicht so hoch pumpen. Bei Selbstansugenden Pumpen ist der Stromverbrauch schon deutlich höher.  Bei dem Schwerkraft prinzip brauchst du eigendlich kein Gefälle auser du willst die Schwerkraftltg. entleeren. Ich verwende gerne für Schwimmteiche die optimax 10000 für deine Größe. Eine Skizze von deinem Projekt währe schon hilfreich


----------



## Gollum (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Hallo Günther,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. Den Aspekt der geringeren (elektrischen) Leistung habe ich bisher noch nicht bedacht. Den sollte man allerdings mit berücksichtigen. Das rechnet sich aufs Jahr  doch erheblich. 
So oder so habe ich mich jetzt für eine Schwerkraftlösung entschieden, da das beim Teichbau erstmal nicht viel mehr Aufwand für mich war und ich so später immer noch beide Lösungen möglich wären. Hätte ich mich für die ansaugende Lösung entschieden, dann wäre eine eventuelle Umrüstung verhältnismässig aufwendiger.

Da ich über das "Skizzen-Stadium" hinaus bin, hier ein erstes Bildchen 

Der Schwimmbereich ist 2m tief und ist an der rechten langen und der hinteren kurzen Seite vom Regenerationsbereich getrennt (40 cm unter Wasserspiegel). Der Regenerationsbereich selber wird ca. 1,2m tief. Vorne rechts ist die Lücke für den Skimmer zu sehen und hinten rechts die Pumpenkammer schon mit Rohr  
Hier werde ich dann eine nicht selbstsansaugende Pumpe "trocken" aufstellen.

Das erstmal vorab..... weitere Bilder werden folgen.

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## günter-w (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Hallo Timo, sieht ja schon mal gut aus was du da gebaut hast. Warum wird dein Regenerationsbereich 1,2m tief?
Gruß Günter


----------



## Gollum (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Hallo Günter,
also der Plan ist, das Wasser von der Pumpenkammer mittels Drainage-Rohre auf den Grund des Regenerationsbereiches zu leiten. Diese Rohre werden in 20cm Filterkies 16/32 "gepackt" und dann soll hier noch eine Schicht aus 40cm bis 50cm Filterkies 2/8 gelegt werden. Das macht dann also ca. 60cm bis 70cm bis zur Oberkante der Trennmauer zum Regerationsbereich. Da diese ca. 40cm unter der Wasseroberfläche endet, ist also die tiefste Stelle im Regenerationsbereich ca. 1m bis 1,1m tief..... also knapp 1,2m 
habe ich etwas nicht bedacht ? Oder ist die Tiefe ein Problem ?

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## heiko_243 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Die Tiefe ist kein Problem. Ich habe das so ähnlich - hinter der Mauer gut 50cm Wassertiefe dazu nochmal 50cm Lava 2/8 (und etwa Kies zum optischen Abdecken) durch die auch durch Drainage-Rohr durchgepumpt wird.
Ich pumpe mit einer Ecotec 10.000 (120W Leistungsaufnahme) und gut 12m DN50-Schlauch.
Skimmer ist ein Oase AquaSkim 40 der von der Ecotec abgesaugt wird - wobei die Eoctec keine selbstansaugende Pumpe ist.

Ich würde mittlerweile aber nicht mehr mit DN50 vom Skimmer zur Pumpe gehen, weil ich nachträglich noch eine Grobfilterung nach dem Skimmer haben wollte und mir da ein Siebfilter am besten gefallen hätte. Ich kann solch einen Siebfilter aber per Schwerkraft über DN50 nur schwer installieren, mit DN110 ginge es problemlos. So mußte ich auch 2 Druckfilter hinter der Pumpe ausweichen und habe dafür ein Fliegennetz als feineren Grobfilter im Skimmerkorb installiert.
Geht auch erstaunlich effektiv und problemlos (ich reinige die Druckfilter etwa alle 14 Tage, den Skimmerkorb alle 1-2 Tage) und war recht günstig (50-Liter-Druckfilter für ~75,- Euro).

Mein Teich ist jetzt seit 8 Wochen in Betrieb und seit 4 Wochen glasklar. Die Pflanzen wachsen und die Filterung funktioniert auch bei derzeitigem Bade-Höchstbetrieb sehr gut.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## günter-w (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Hallo Timo, Heiko hat es ja schon erwähnt die Tiefe ist nicht das Problem Ich habe mehr an die Füllung gedacht. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hast du dann eine Wassertiefe im Regenerationsbreich von 50cm. Das bedeutet für die Bepflanzung nur Unterwasserpflanzen und Seerosen, es seiden du legst auch Pflanztiefen von 0 bis 20cm Tiefe an. Die meisten Wasserpflanzen benötigen nur 0-20cm Wassertiefe. Vor allem Hochleistungspflanzen nur von 0 bis max. 10cm Wassertiefe.


----------



## heiko_243 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*



> hast du dann eine Wassertiefe im Regenerationsbreich von 50cm


Völlig richtig! Der *gesamte* Bereich sollte natürlich nicht 50cm sein.
Seerosen sich auch keine geeigneten Regenerationspflanzen. Was bei mir aber gut und stark in dieser Tiefe wächst sind große Binse, Riesen-__ Hechtkraut und __ Rohrkolben.
Bei zumindest 40cm dann noch japanischer Schachtelhalm und __ Froschlöffel.
Allerdings stehen diese bei mir zwar in dieser Tiefe, aber im Korb, d.h. genaugenommen in ~10cm weniger Wassertiefe.
Ich habe aber auch Bereiche bis >0m.


----------



## Gollum (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Nein, nein, zum Rand hin werde ich zum Einen noch vor dem Auslegen der Folie den Bereich mit Erde anschrägen und zum Anderen auf der Folie dann mit Filterkies und einigen Steinen eine flacherer Uferzone ausbilden. Die Tiefe bezog sich nur auf den Drain-Bereich bzw. die Tiefe ab der Grenze vom Schwimmbereich.


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Servus Timo

Warum ziehst du nicht noch eine Reihe Betonziegel auf der Seite des Regenerationsbereiches hoch 

Ersparst Dir ....





> Anderen auf der Folie dann mit Filterkies und einigen Steinen eine flacherer Uferzone ausbilden.


Mit Ufermatte die Folie abdecken und gut is 

Im Regenerationsbereich nicht vergessen Revisions-Rohre (160er KG) senkrecht einzubauen ... dient der Absaugung des angesammelten Mulm, mittels Schmutzpumpe .....


----------



## Gollum (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Hallöchen Helmut,

was meinst Du mit der Reihe Betonziegel ? Also momentan bin ich (und meine Frau nicht zu vergessen  ) dabei, den gesamten Teich am Regenerationsbereich durch eine Betoneinfassung zu umranden, damit die Folie später definiert übergeschlagen werden kann. Meinst Du das damit ? Die Ufermatte kommt bei uns wohl nicht zum Einsatz, da der Kies bis an die Kante reichen wird und hier auch Pflanzen eingesetzt werden und dann die übergeschlagende Folie mit weiteren Steinen "getarnt" wird.

Allerdings habe die "Mulm-Absaugung" bisher nicht vorgesehen. Die Rohre "einfach in der Kiesschicht bis auf den Grund bringen ? In welchen Abständen sollte ich das machen ? Oben dann Deckel drauf und mit etwas Kies abdecken ? Bzw. Stein drauf legen ? 
Oder reicht der Kontrollschacht von dem aus das Wasser über die Drain-Rohre im Regenerationsbereich verteilt wird ?

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------



## Gollum (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Skimmer und Pumpe / Schwerkraft oder selbstansaugend ???*

Moin Helmut... oder vielleicht auch ein anderer Wissender )



Digicat schrieb:


> Im Regenerationsbereich nicht vergessen Revisions-Rohre (160er KG) senkrecht einzubauen ... dient der Absaugung des angesammelten Mulm, mittels Schmutzpumpe .....



Wie muß man sich das vorstellen ? Oder reicht der Revisionsschacht des Drainagesystems ?

Schöne Grüße

Timo


----------

